# Havis



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

When Kvaerner took over the Govan shipyard in Glasgow they built a series of gas tankers.This is one of them,HAVIS at launching just a little over 12 years ago.Her sister was HAVFROST.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Another shot of HAVIS in March 1993 at Erskine on her way back to Govan after trials.


----------



## Mike The Gas Man (Jan 22, 2009)

*57k Cbm Gas Vessels*



Fairfield said:


> When Kvaerner took over the Govan shipyard in Glasgow they built a series of gas tankers.This is one of them,HAVIS at launching just a little over 12 years ago.Her sister was HAVFROST.



Some years have passed since the original posting...
(Gleam)(Gleam)HELICE & HELIOS were also sisters of HAVIS & HAVFROST. The former two originally owned by Helge Myhre A/S which became Kvaerner Shipping A/S and the latter two owned by Havtor Ship Managament A/S and all commercially managed by ex P&O Gas Carriers Team in London. After a few more changes Bergesen bought them and latterly they were bought by Worlwide to become BW. Hence vessels were initially renamed BW Havis etc.... Many changes of ownership and operating styles .. thats what makes shipping fascinating.
It is very ironic that HAVIS on her maiden trip took a cargo of 30k of UNL MOGAS from Malta to New York! Not LPG as you would have thought!
Regards,
Mike (Pint)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

iirc the HAVKONG ended up hauling mogas for a while after her breakaway at Braefoot Bay in early 1993, so it's not unknown...


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

I stood by Havkong building throughout a chunk of 1991 and sailed with her as Chief Eng for next 7 years or so. Not quite sure what "commercially managed by P & O" means. I never heard of any dealings with P & O during those years. As for carrying Unleaded, this did happen on rare occasions, including maiden voyage but its carriage was governed only by the markets not a "Braefoot Bay incident". She has traded and is still trading with Ammonia cargoes (I think)to US Gulf ports from Trinidad. A very fine ship from a great shipyard.


----------



## Mike The Gas Man (Jan 22, 2009)

TIM HUDSON said:


> I stood by Havkong building throughout a chunk of 1991 and sailed with her as Chief Eng for next 7 years or so. Not quite sure what "commercially managed by P & O" means. I never heard of any dealings with P & O during those years. As for carrying Unleaded, this did happen on rare occasions, including maiden voyage but its carriage was governed only by the markets not a "Braefoot Bay incident". She has traded and is still trading with Ammonia cargoes (I think)to US Gulf ports from Trinidad. A very fine ship from a great shipyard.


Tim,
The post says '*ex* P&O Commercial Team' meaning that when P&O sold its Gas Carriers the Commercial department was also sold as part of the package to Havtor/Kvaerner and the team remained in place til Bergesen bought Havtor Gas Carriers etc... Both fleets were commercially controlled from London, including ex P&Os Gas Carriers until that time.John Bradley ex MD of P&O Gas Carriers headed the commercial team in London for the Norwegians.
Hope that clarifies and apologies for not being clearer!

As you say the carrying of Unleaded Mogas did happen from time to time .. only because of market conditions and was not related at all to the "Braefoot Bay" incident. Simply there was no other cargoes for her on her maiden trip .. as simple as that!
Incidentally I have known the then Master Andy Selmer for many years and we are still in touch (Every Xmas!).
Regards,
Mike


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Gotcha Mike. With it now, sorry !!! By the way I said I stood by Havkong when of course I meant Havfrost. Nice bloke Andy, sailed many times together and were in Glasgow builders too.


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

Gas Ship Captains.

Simon Harwood, Chris Hatcher, Andy Smeaton, Andy Tennant, Peter Venvell, Carl McKenzie, Gerry McDermott, Mike Hicks, Peter Dew, Nick Gill , Sam Mushin, Graham Phillips, Tim Ferguson, Rob Turney, Dick Tanguy, Mike Hill. Tommy Shields , Geoff Pearson, Gordon McInnes, Geoff Hepple, Tim Goldsmith, Dave Heseltine and many more.

We had the good times and the bad times.


John.


----------



## Mike The Gas Man (Jan 22, 2009)

John,
It would appear that we know /have met or sailed with same guys especially the ones you mention above and that is just the Masters. How about the Engineers? 
C/E/Os which stand out in my mind are Jimmy Yorkston, Paul Andrews, Lenny Ball, Norman Patterson, Andrew Garton, Clive Burley and many more when my grey cells activate .....
I was in BSD from days of Trident/BSD/P & O Gas Carriers from 1966 through til 1986.
I heartily agree there were many good times and a few bad times!
Really great to see the names you mention! Are you in contact with any of them?


----------

